# Floaters



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Anyone heading out to the floaters Wednesday/Thursday? Gas/bait money, fish cleaning, boat cleaning..... No problem. Have my own gear. Ready to go. Let me know. Thanks.


----------

